# Kernel question



## Willy 460 (Aug 17, 2012)

Once upon a time I ran several different kernels with various roms. The one I liked best was Devil. Thanks to rootzwiki, great developers, and especially LarryP, I am now running Baked Black Bean 8. I am very impressed as so far the rom is exceptionally smooth.

Question is can I or should I run the new devil kernel? I've found one for the fassy running Black Bean 8 over at XDA. Will it be compatible with my Cspire Showcase? I know they are very similar but that is the extent of my knowledge. Any and all suggestions and info is always appreciated. Thanks rootzwiki.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

The showcase/mesmerize/fascinate is the exact same thing they all use the same ROMs and kernels so the answer is yet it will work

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Willy 460 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Dagex,

I was pretty sure it shouldn't be an issue and I just needed a little reassurance. I will give it a shot.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## dpalmer76 (Jan 20, 2012)

Willy 460 said:


> Thanks Dagex,
> 
> I was pretty sure it shouldn't be an issue and I just needed a little reassurance. I will give it a shot.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


How is Devil Kernel working out?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Willy 460 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, I would love to tell you how it is working, but it's not working at all. I flashed the zip several times but have yet to get it to take. It says "opening update package", "update package installed" everytime I flash it from CWM recovery. But it doesn't do anything. No change. No new kernel. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong this time. I flashed it without doing anything the first time. I wiped dalvik and cache partition but not data/factory reset before my 2nd attempt. No difference. I have no Devil :'(

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Willy 460 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well please ignore my last post. I did get it working and so far, so good. I have a feeling my battery life will suffer some but I don't care if it's faster. Overclocked to 1428mhz reliably at the moment. I will update after I've used it a few days.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Willy 460 (Aug 17, 2012)

So far after using the phone nonstop the devil kernel has proved very good. One day isn't very long, but I used the navigation, maps, text, and email all day long. Just started a job driving a tractor trailer locally in Memphis TN. The navigation was great in this case. Battery life has been good. I liked devil kernel on a previous ROM and so far I like it even better on Black Bean 8. The phone is over 2yrs old and it's faster than ever. God I love great developers and great members at rootzwiki.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------

